# spese straordinarie. epilogo



## cat (4 Agosto 2007)

Il venti di luglio ero andata in tribunale, lui nemmeno si è presentato.
il giudice ha parlato con entrambi gli avvocati, con me e mio figlio di 19 anni.

il giudice ha accolto in toto le richieste di riconosciumento spese straordinarie che avevo chiesto aggiungendo di suo.

il mantenimento copre solo ed esclusivamente spese essenziali( abbigliamento, alimenti)

straordinario tutto il resto:
spese mediche TUTTE
medicinali TUTTI
spese sportive con relativi accessori( persino le scarpe, tuta, magliette,ginocchiere tutto di tutto), spese trasferta, tornei, ritiri etc.
scuola:
- univesità con tasse, libri, alloggio o spese trasporti, cancelleria e materiale vario
- le due scuole private dei due ragazzi
- libri di testo, cancellerie,libri accessori, gite scolastiche, ripetizioni, tutto di tutto.

spese ludico rigretative come ad esempio centri estivi, parrocchia, scoout etc.etc.

omissis altre cose......


gran finale
il giudice ha aggiunto di suo in particolare :

*spese acquisto computers figli*
*spese collegamento adsl internet*


il tutto al 50 percento


Uauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Agosto 2007)

*Evvaiiiiiiii*

Che t'avevo detto??? ogni tanto bisogna aver fiducia!!!


----------



## Iago (4 Agosto 2007)

*giustizia umana*

come già ti ho detto sono molto felice per te e soprattutto per i tuoi figli, e data l'impellenza di dover decidere (a settembre si inizia...) ribadisco che trovo importantissima la rapidità decisionale del giudice...ottima cosa!


----------



## cat (4 Agosto 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> come già ti ho detto sono molto felice per te e soprattutto per i tuoi figli, e data l'impellenza di dover decidere (a settembre si inizia...) ribadisco che trovo importantissima la rapidità decisionale del giudice...ottima cosa!


 
il giudice è stato umano.
durante la penultima udienza gli avevo chiesto aiuto, per capire, per comprendere, per mettere fine all'umana lotta per le spese ed il mantenimento che ci corode da 4 anni e mezzo.
visto che il mio ex non paga nulla di nulla su nulla il giudice ha fissato udienza, poi il mio avvocato gli ha depositato il ricorso cartaceo necessario ed ecco la decisione.
dopo 5 giorni dall'udienza già era depositata in cancelleria.

una velocità mai vista.
per me essenziale, vitale.

grazie fedi, avevi ragione anche tu.
mi sa che il mio ex non si presenterà così in tribunale ......... manda avanti l'avvocatuncolo.

ora andiamo il 6 di giugno per le conclusioni finali, penso che forse vuol dire che finisce la separazione giudiziale.
speriamo bene.


----------



## @lex (4 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> il giudice è stato umano.
> durante la penultima udienza gli avevo chiesto aiuto, per capire, per comprendere, per mettere fine all'umana lotta per le spese ed il mantenimento che ci corode da 4 anni e mezzo.
> visto che il mio ex non paga nulla di nulla su nulla il giudice ha fissato udienza, poi il mio avvocato gli ha depositato il ricorso cartaceo necessario ed ecco la decisione.
> dopo 5 giorni dall'udienza già era depositata in cancelleria.
> ...


6 giugno 2008?


----------



## cat (4 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 6 giugno 2008?


 
si, confermo, sempre che il mio ex non mi faccia altri ricorsi urgenti, allora dovrò andarci prima per quelli.
me ne ha già fatti 9....persi tutti 9.


----------



## Old Pino (6 Agosto 2007)

Cavoli, lo ripeto, la separazione è roba da ricchi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buone ferie, per chi le può fare
Pino


----------



## cat (6 Agosto 2007)

Pino ha detto:


> Cavoli, lo ripeto, la separazione è roba da ricchi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da quest'anno i miei figli le faranno, visto che il padre non pagava nulla da 4 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Old RssG (7 Agosto 2007)

pippo


----------



## Old RssG (7 Agosto 2007)

pippo


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Agosto 2007)

*Scusa Rssg*

....tralasciando la storia precedente, non è ben chiaro cosa e a chi son stati gli addebiti dal giudice...

Puoi riepilogare meglio?

Grazie


----------



## Grande82 (7 Agosto 2007)

RsssG...io mi sono impegnata assai... e non ho capito niente.....


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

cat questo argomento mi interessa molto. mi contatti in pvt per favore?


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat questo argomento mi interessa molto. mi contatti in pvt per favore?


ok


----------

